# anyone have a home wind turbine?



## ajulian (Mar 9, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone does or will use a home wind turbine for energy? Experience?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I don't, but there are some good stories from people who do here: 
Wind Power Generators -- Windmills

The book by the two Dans and the stuff from Scoraig Wind have good DIY plans and design info.

The discussion forum at Otherpower.com has a lot of DIY wind people:
Fieldlines.com: The Otherpower discussion board - Index

Gary


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

yep I do, a 17 foot other power design...here is an old thread on it:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/alternative-energy/379771-alternative-energy-feasibility-2.html


----------



## ajulian (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks. My hubby is an engineer and actually looking to start a home wind turbine company. He is working on a design. Looking forward to checking out the looks!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The ideas / material from the two Dans and Scoraig wind is top notch.
Very well recommended for a home wind DIY person . . . . . . .

There isn't much elbow room for 'reinventing' horizontal access wind turbines . . . .the basics have been tried and proven over many a year. . . . . . .

If I were to have to replace one of my turbines I would really think about going with the above guys ideas.....................


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been using a 1940s vintage Jacobs wind turbine since 1977 or 78, with no major problems. I will agree with the comments about the Dans and their book and website.


----------

